# gps tracking of your equipement on laptop



## bob00 (Sep 8, 2009)

Hi,

at my day job we get tracked by gps on our truck its a fantastic tool that i would like to integrate to my snow plowing buisnisse but they keep it secret on were the get that system and how it relly work

does anyone know were i can get more info and the price range of this kind of equipement ?

edit wow i just find out wath i looking for in a plowsite add of opreasoft and guest wath they are few minute from my place


----------



## Operasoft (Jan 19, 2011)

*GPS tracking and route management "Quick Start Program"*



bob00;1293141 said:


> Hi,
> 
> at my day job we get tracked by gps on our truck its a fantastic tool that i would like to integrate to my snow plowing buisnisse but they keep it secret on were the get that system and how it relly work
> 
> ...


Hi Bob,

I'm glad to see you found our company information on Plowsite. Please feel free to contact me at (450) 241-6262 x:427 or our toll free number at 1-888-986-7372 x 427

Regards,


----------



## Neige (Jan 29, 2008)

bob00;1293141 said:


> Hi,
> 
> at my day job we get tracked by gps on our truck its a fantastic tool that i would like to integrate to my snow plowing buisnisse but they keep it secret on were the get that system and how it relly work
> 
> ...


Hey Bob,
we went with Opersoft, your will find it a fantastic tool for tracking all your assets with exat times, you serviced your clients how often and more. I am from St-Bruno, where in Laval are you from?


----------

